# Pressemeldung: Boot & Fun Berlin



## Anglerboard-Team (23. September 2007)

Pressemitteilung der Boot & Fun Berlin
*Deutschlands neue große Wassersportmesse​*21. bis 25. November 2007 
Messe Berlin

Berlin & Fun Berlin trumpft mit 800 Booten, neuen Themen und mehr Hallen
Premiere für Holland-Halle, „Galanacht der Boote“ und neues Hallenkonzept

Die sechste Boot & Fun Berlin, die vom 21. bis 25. November 2007 auf dem Berliner Messegelände stattfindet, trumpft mit dem Ausbau von elf auf dreizehn Messehallen – und mit einer deutlichen Erweiterung des Ausstellungsspektrums, auf.

Rund 800 Boote bilden den Rahmen für die größte Wassersportmesse, die jemals in Berlin ausgerichtet wurde. Präsentiert werden alle Aspekte des Wassersports – mit zahlreichen Premieren, Informationsangeboten und Mitmach-Aktionen auf vielen Aktionsflächen. Mehr als 500 erwartete Aussteller (auch hier gibt es deutlichen Zuwachs gegenüber 2006) stellen auf der Messe Berlin ihre Dienstleistungen und Produkte vor, darunter Welt- und Deutschlandpremieren.

Neben Booten und Yachten für Binnen- und Küstengewässer aller Größen und Arten sind maritimer Tourismus, Tauchen und Kanu, Surfen und Funsport, Angeln und Deutschlands größter Gebrauchtbootmarkt die Themenschwerpunkte der Messe, die seit Jahren einer der großen deutschen Wassersportausstellungen ist.

Wind- und Kitesurfen, Wakeboarding und anderen Funsportarten gehört die Leidenschaft der Boot & Fun Berlin – mit den aktuellsten Boards und Outfits sowie einer umfassenden Auswahl an Ausrüstung und Zubehör. Die speziell aufs junge Publikum zugeschnittene Aktionshalle (Halle 25) ist Treffpunkt der Surf-, Segler- und Funsport-Szene: Eine Strandbar mit Musik, kostenloses Indoor-Surfen und die Beachsportarten-Area mit echtem Sand ergänzen den hervorragend sortierten Produktbereich und bieten viel Platz zum Fachsimpeln und Relaxen. Action versprechen hier auch die Windsurf-Contests und Board-Demos auf dem größten Wasserbecken aller deutschen Bootsmessen.

Boot & Fun Berlin 2007
21. bis 25. November 2007
Mi: Die lange Gala-Nacht der Boote, Einlass ab 18 Uhr
Do/Fr: 11 bis 20 Uhr, Sa/So: 10 bis 19 Uhr

Veranstaltungsort
Messe Berlin, 14055 Berlin-Charlottenburg
Haupteingang Nord (Masurenallee) und Haupteingang Süd (nahe Deutschlandhalle)

Eintrittspreise
Tageskarte für Erwachsene: 9,00 Euro (ermäßigt: 7,00 Euro)
Feierabendticket (am Do und Fr, gültig ab 16 Uhr): 7,00 Euro
Galanacht der Boote (Mi): 26 Euro zzgl. Vorverkaufsgebühr (begrenztes Kontinent, nur im Vorkauf)

Geschäftsführer: Matthias Bähr, Heinz Hinrichsen


----------

